# Technique to cut notch in plank



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

This is one from just this week. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/making-dado-cuts-pergola-beams-111488/

Good luck with the surprise project. 

EDIT: OK last week. :huh:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless you are making a lot of these notches---a skill saw --then a hand saw to finish the cuts to the stop line---knock out the 'tooth' with a hammer---clean up the top with a chisel.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Ron - I was really really hoping that there was some magic, easy, and clean way to do it that I didn't know about... some carpenter secret.

I do appreciate the link - I'll post pics as penitence. We're loading up a friend's truck tomorrow (AC in my wagon died on Tuesday and with 99F temps on the way again - it HAD to go to the shop)We are hauling it 80 miles so we can get up early Saturday to bang out the project before we die of heat exhaustion.

The hardest/most time consuming part will be getting all our materials and gear up the four stories to the rooftop deck. :wallbash:

Thankfully we're going to have some help :hammer: Dear Husband and I don't work that well together. :whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have a bunch all the same----clamp the whole stack of rafters together--

draw the cut lines---set the depth of cut on the skill saw----cut the lines ---and maybe a few more cuts down the center of the waste--then knock out the waste--clean up the cut with the Skill Saw or a chisel.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

If you are using a 7 1/4" skill saw, maximum notch depth that way wont be deep enough. Make a pattern and cut each one with a jigsaw with a good blade. One saw, easy peasy.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> If you have a bunch all the same----clamp the whole stack of rafters together--
> 
> draw the cut lines---set the depth of cut on the skill saw----cut the lines ---and maybe a few more cuts down the center of the waste--then knock out the waste--clean up the cut with the Skill Saw or a chisel.


Check. Bring clamps. Thanks. 

- 2 cuts for six boards. Not too bad. I can do that while the guys are drilling 4x4s.


----------

